# GNOME-Desktop für Windows XP



## derKilian (22. Februar 2005)

Ich habe schon öfters jetzt gehört, dass es den GNOME-Desktop auch für Windows geben soll. Ich hab ein bisschen bei Google rumgesucht und kam entweder zu einer zum Verkauf stehenden Domain oder zu einem tollen Grafik-Programm der US-Regierung, dass genauso heißt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Download-Link geben?

derkilian.


----------



## hpvw (22. Februar 2005)

Eine spezielle GNOME-Oberfläche für Windows kenne ich nicht, aber vielleicht hilft Dir Style XP dabei, Windows so aussehen zu lassen, wie GNOME.


----------

